# Same old story.........help!!!



## Andrew Family

I am in the situation where I have enough points to put in EOI (just) but without a job offer I would sit in the 'pool' and waste my time and money but with a job offer would be picked out 

I work in Human Resources as an Advisor in the NHS, I am qualified and have nearly 9 years experience. Does anyone have any connections in HR or could put me in the direction of a company that is looking for an Advisor. I know there are jobs on SEEK but I cannot apply for most jobs as I don't have the right to work in NZ plus I know I am considered a 'difficult' applicant due to needing a visa. 

As I said it is a circle of no visa, no job. Cannot afford to pay an agent to find me a job, but if that is the only option then my dream to move will have to wait a bit longer. We would be willing to go where the work is, no matter where that is as life is what you make it.

Advice and guidance would be appreciated.

Thanks

Dawn


----------



## Canuck2Kiwi

Have you considered a working holiday visa? It would get you there, legally let you work and you can meet potential employers. I understand wanting to get PR right away, but this might be a good option.


----------



## jenswaters

Andrew Family said:


> I am in the situation where I have enough points to put in EOI (just) but without a job offer I would sit in the 'pool' and waste my time and money but with a job offer would be picked out
> 
> I work in Human Resources as an Advisor in the NHS, I am qualified and have nearly 9 years experience. Does anyone have any connections in HR or could put me in the direction of a company that is looking for an Advisor. I know there are jobs on SEEK but I cannot apply for most jobs as I don't have the right to work in NZ plus I know I am considered a 'difficult' applicant due to needing a visa.
> 
> As I said it is a circle of no visa, no job. Cannot afford to pay an agent to find me a job, but if that is the only option then my dream to move will have to wait a bit longer. We would be willing to go where the work is, no matter where that is as life is what you make it.
> 
> Advice and guidance would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dawn


I know of many people (myself included) who applied without a job offer and got selected within the time frame. The other thing to remember is that, with earthquake and recession issues, the government has noticed a drop in applicants to the EOI pool, so your chances are improved due to less competition 

You could lodge the EOI, and then take a trip to meet potential employers. If you get offered a job, you change your EOI, and you automatically get selected from the pool. At least you already have the paperwork in place!!

Some dreams are worth chasing and taking a risk on


----------



## Andrew Family

I am unfortunately too old for a working holiday visa as I am 40 years young.

Just looked at my points again and I think I score 95 so I won't even get into the pool without a job offer. Life is never simple.


----------



## Darla.R

You're probably the sort of person that the Silver Fern visa was designed to help.


----------



## Andrew Family

For the Silver Fern the max age is 35. No good for me, I need a job offer for a visa. Does anyone work for any of the District Councils or Local Governments??? Or even a large organisation? I just need a few contacts and then I will do the rest.

Forever hopeful

Dawn


----------



## Darla.R

Ok, scratch that idea then.

My next suggestion is to find an accredited employer that will sponsor you for a work to residence visa. 

Now I'd imagine a lot of councils government organisations will be able to do this. May I suggest that you do some research and approach each one with a detailed CV suggesting the WTR visa route.

Of course once you've got a job offer there's nothing stopping you from putting in an EOI as you'll have more points.

This is the current list of accredited employers off the immigration website

Accredited Employers List

You'll see many large employers listed including the likes of Westpac. The list is long but you can search just for "health" which brings up a list of DHBs

Good luck


----------



## dawnclaremaddox

From one Dawn to another,

My better half sent his CV to a company in New Plymouth with a letter attached, asking for advice, possible contacts and tongue cheek, even a job! Never thought for 1 minute that they would reply within half an hour and us to contact them the next day. Hubby (52 years old) was offered a job over the phone. That was on the 4th January. Good thing for us, they have waited a long time for the right person to fill the job and they don't mind waiting a bit more. 

If you don't mind which area, I suggest that you try the same thing, after all, what have you got to lose?

Dawn


----------



## telleb1213

Darla.R said:


> This is the current list of accredited employers off the immigration website
> 
> Accredited Employers List
> 
> You'll see many large employers listed including the likes of Westpac. The list is long but you can search just for "health" which brings up a list of DHBs
> 
> Good luck


Thank you, Darla! I was looking for these...


----------



## Andrew Family

Thanks everyone at least I have somewhere to start.


----------



## Darla.R

telleb1213 said:


> Thank you, Darla! I was looking for these...


You're welcome


----------



## Darla.R

Andrew Family said:


> Thanks everyone at least I have somewhere to start.


Good luck, let us know how you get on


----------



## linbin

*Visa options not enough points*



Andrew Family said:


> I am unfortunately too old for a working holiday visa as I am 40 years young.
> 
> Just looked at my points again and I think I score 95 so I won't even get into the pool without a job offer. Life is never simple.



We are even older (he 50, me 47)didnt have enough points due to age although he is on skills list. EOI not an option, visited NZ last year and pinpointed where we wanted to be. Finally through relentless investigation decided on business visa (age not relevant)we are buying a franchise, he will run that and i will get work visa automatically. But beware very long & very complicated procedure and suggest you enlist aid of migration company, just had medicals, police checks few more documents then hope to be there by end of October!!


----------



## topcat83

linbin said:


> We are even older (he 50, me 47)didnt have enough points due to age although he is on skills list. EOI not an option, visited NZ last year and pinpointed where we wanted to be. Finally through relentless investigation decided on business visa (age not relevant)we are buying a franchise, he will run that and i will get work visa automatically. But beware very long & very complicated procedure and suggest you enlist aid of migration company, just had medicals, police checks few more documents then hope to be there by end of October!!


Good luck with the business visa - where did you decide to look at living?


----------



## linbin

topcat83 said:


> Good luck with the business visa - where did you decide to look at living?


Orewa north of Aucklandlane:


----------



## topcat83

linbin said:


> Orewa north of Aucklandlane:


Nice place - we have friends who live near there. Lots of beaches nearby too


----------



## linbin

topcat83 said:


> Nice place - we have friends who live near there. Lots of beaches nearby too


Yes just wish the process would hurry up so we can start enjoying it cant wait to leave France behind


----------



## Matt_Johnston

Hi Dawn,

I would try what others have suggested, contacting companies/government to try and get an offer.

A few weeks ago I decided to see just what would happen if I applied for a job because I have always been aware of this catch:22 - need a job offer for a visa, need a visa for a job offer. Turns out it appears to be a bit of a myth as so far I have had a telephone interview, an interview on skype and spoken to a couple of expats already working in the same office as I may be, (fingers crossed!).

Making employers aware that you are here and looking can only be a positive thing...

Good luck!


----------



## topcat83

Matt_Johnston said:


> Hi Dawn,
> 
> I would try what others have suggested, contacting companies/government to try and get an offer.
> 
> A few weeks ago I decided to see just what would happen if I applied for a job because I have always been aware of this catch:22 - need a job offer for a visa, need a visa for a job offer. Turns out it appears to be a bit of a myth as so far I have had a telephone interview, an interview on skype and spoken to a couple of expats already working in the same office as I may be, (fingers crossed!).
> 
> Making employers aware that you are here and looking can only be a positive thing...
> 
> Good luck!


That approach really does depend on what profession you're in, and how lucky you are! 

But I agree - nothing lost in trying.


----------



## Andrew Family

Thanks for all your advice and information.

Matt, what profession are you in?


----------



## Song_Si

Hi

Human Resources Institute of New Zealand (HRINZ) may be a useful resource for info on HR in NZ, also has a jobs section.


----------



## Andrew Family

I looked at their website a few years ago but had forgotten about them, thanks for the reminder.


----------



## elasmo1

*just one quick question*



jenswaters said:


> I know of many people (myself included) who applied without a job offer and got selected within the time frame. The other thing to remember is that, with earthquake and recession issues, the government has noticed a drop in applicants to the EOI pool, so your chances are improved due to less competition
> 
> You could lodge the EOI, and then take a trip to meet potential employers. If you get offered a job, you change your EOI, and you automatically get selected from the pool. At least you already have the paperwork in place!!
> 
> Some dreams are worth chasing and taking a risk on


Can I just ask a quick question with regards to jenswaters comment, and excuse me in advance if it sounds naive! Is it OK to register an EOI online and then travel to NZ on a visitor visa, with the intent on checking out potential employers? I mean do the immigration officials know that you have registered an EOI? and could they deny you entry if so? 

Just wondering as I am a complete newbie in this subject area, thanks!


----------



## Matt_Johnston

Hi Andrew,

Sorry for the delay!

I'm in procurement. I got offered the job last week and they want me there ASAP so we're trying frantically to come up with enough money to go through the process!

If you want to know anything else or more about the job let me know.

Matt


----------



## Andrew Family

Congratulations Matt, hope it all works out well for you.


----------

